# Anyone still doing Swagbucks?



## peaches (Aug 29, 2006)

If so what is your opinion of the accelerator? I 'm wondering if maybe they are going broke. I've been doing swagbucks for a couple years so it's really hard to make anything now. The deals just aren't there. I'm also wondering if they are cutting back on the deals to force people to buy the accelerator. Just my opinion and wondering what others think.


----------



## LoonyK (Dec 12, 2009)

I do it for some amazon cards, though never heard of the accelerator.


----------



## WV Farm girl (Nov 26, 2011)

Looked at the accelerator but don't think its a good deal. I did pretty good in 2013 but so far in January the deals stink! I'm really struggling and have only made goal 2x.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I am still doing swagbucks but never heard of the accelerator. I basically use it for AGCs.


----------



## PerhamMN (Oct 24, 2011)

I am doing it but have never really heard of the accelerator... Just use it for searches and daily polls. I don't rack up the points quickly but I do online searches anyway, so might as well get something for it!


----------



## GreenMother (Mar 15, 2013)

I looked at Accelerator - just didn't look like much of a deal to me. I'm struggling to hit my goals, but I've managed to so far this month. I've started trading in for a $5 Amazon card as soon as I hit 450 points.


----------



## StaceyS (Nov 19, 2003)

I restarted again about a week into January, already claimed my 5 $5 Amazon cards and 1 $5 Walmart card, after the bonuses are credited next month I expect to cash in at least $25 either Walmart or Paypal. Not sure if I will be able to stick with it, but I am going to try. It's already paid off for items I "wanted" but wouldn't pay for otherwise.

But, to answer the question , no I would not do the accelerator because I am too cheap


----------



## lhspirited (Jan 31, 2010)

I haven't been there in months, after I realized I was addicted I went cold turkey.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

I still Swag, when I can..... I was able to do a lot more of it before the toddler started being so mobile :run:.

I try to do NOSO and Daily Poll every day, and I use the search engine, and I try to play games for those 10. The biggest way I earn these days is by using Shop and Earn - I do quite a bit on Shutterfly and WalMart's site-to-store for the holidays so that helped 

I looked into the Accelerator, but for my (low) level of Swagging it just wasn't worth it. I can see how some of the more serious Swaggers could benefit from it though.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

I do the $9.99 Accelerator which I pay for out of my PayPal monies earned on Swagbucks. I have it set to pay out on the 5th of each month around the same time as the bonuses are credited. Between the 2 bonuses & accelerator usually ends up being enough sb for a $50 PayPal. 
On average I earn $125 - $150 per month which help covers monthly bills. And when you factor in not having to leave the house, pay for gas & or a sitter ... I agree it's no where as easy as it was a few years ago but those pennies help. 
I run 2 to 3 lap tops + my Kindle Fire when I sit down to do sites like Swagbucks. If I didn't do more than two or three @ a time it wouldn't be worth it to me.


----------



## equinecpa (Mar 21, 2011)

I've switched to bing search engine-I do my normal homesteading related searches and get points for every search-seems much more rewarding than swagbucks. I've got $35.00 in Amazon cards this year without making an effort.

If you want to sign up please use my referral link!


----------

